# Bump Stops



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

I've got kyb agx's with eibach sportline sprigns on my b-14 sentra and the ride is rough and bouncy as shit. I was wondering if koni bump stops or some other bump stop would make much of a difference. Also i am looking for a different type of spring that would give me a lower stance in the front from the eibach. Would the tein s-tech's be lower in the front than the eibachs? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Did you cut one of the "donuts" out of the stock bump stops? If not, you have about 1" of suspension before you hit the bump stops. Koni bump stops are MUCH better. They are a closed cell foam and compress progressively so there is no hard shock when you hit them.

If you go any lower than Sportlines, you'll be on the bump stops almost all the time because the total travel in the B14 suspension is 3-3.5 inches.

Lew


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got AGX with Tein S-Tech spring with koni bump stops and i have no problem at all. And yes, the Tein will give you a lower stance in the front over the Eibach's


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Ask Mike Saiki aka "motivational1" for rear shock mounts.

Best front shocks for our B14's are B13's they gives more travel, (tiny but more).


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Ask Mike Saiki aka "motivational1" for rear shock mounts.
> 
> Best front shocks for our B14's are B13's they gives more travel, (tiny but more).


so if one was to lower his car would it be wise to order the front kyb's designed for a b13?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

O/C, that's the way for front side of B14's


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

manuelga said:


> O/C, that's the way for front side of B14's


what? i have no idea what you just said


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

total lenght of B13 front shocks compared with B14 are the same.

But the body of B13 are shorter, so If you mount B13 designed AGX at the front end of your B14, you will have more suspension travel than with a B14 designed AGX.

The problem is that I can't found where I've read so I'm asking some guys, when I got answer I'll link here.


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Where is the best place to order bump stops at? How much should i expect to pay? Thanks


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Zman125 said:


> Where is the best place to order bump stops at? How much should i expect to pay? Thanks


Here: http://www.motivational.net/

Mike is THE source for B14 Suspension parts.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

manuelga said:


> Best front shocks for our B14's are B13's they gives more travel, (tiny but more).


I was told thats only good if you go with a coil over set up


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey,
I got my bumpstops in the mail today and i was wondering if i need to modify them at all or if i should just slide them on. And do the bigger ones go on front or back. Thanks a lot

Cole


----------

